# Boulder Bear



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

My cousin just drew this tag and we are going down probably next weekend to do some scouting. Without giving up your secret places can someone tell me a good area? Also what time of year to the bears come out of hybirnation? I never hunted bears so I would like to know alittle bit about them before I go scouting with him.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Don't forget your fishing pole,,,,,,,,,,,,,,PM sent.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Don't take the fishin pole down there yet, better check the regs!
Stills lots of snow down there, I would not waste your time until mid April


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I know you're probably not hunting grizz. This article doesn't say a lot except that the bears are coming out in Jellystone...

http://www.sltrib.com/outdoors/ci_14491066

Good luck with your hunt !!


----------



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

the area around banana lake holds a ton of bears in the later part of the year. you might wanna check that out.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Last few years they have been having bear troubles at the lower Bounds camping area, infact had a friend's dad who drew a permit and the DWR called him up to come hunt a problem bear down there, I think it was two years ago. Killed a nice brown colored boar. Should be a fun hun for you with plenty of bears......Big
PS, Call Philip Taylor in Bicknell, he is retired ADC for that area and would be a good source of info.


----------



## klanc33 (Aug 19, 2009)

Jumped a bear about two deer hunts ago down in the bottom of pole corral draw... it was a big one too. Are you gonna be using dogs? I was also down there the first of March on the Harvest objective cougar hunt and there was a ton of snow... couldn't get in anywhere. Good luck... should be fun


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well just got back from my first trip. We spent alot of our time around the McGath res area. Well just down from there(to much snow still). We seen alot of sign of bear but couldn't locate one. Another hunter had some hounds and had a bear go through our camp while we we're gone. Walked alot and seen some beautiful country! Man that mountian is something else! The plan is to go back down in 2 weeks hopefully get some hounds and try it again. 
I was also dissapointed I didn't find one shed. Seen 4 bull elk 3 still had both sides still on! :shock:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That area is probably my favorite area in all of Utah. 

I hope you guys have better luck next trip.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> Walked alot and seen some beautiful country! Man that mountian is something else!


"Gods Country" plain and simple.

I'd second the Lower Bowns area. Lots of sign (literally, bear warning signs as well as scat and scratch) along the creek and ridge on the north side of the dirt road from HWY 12 down to the reservoir.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Where is the Lower Bowns/bounds camp ground? In refernece to Hells back bone rd? or the power plant rd?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Go towards Torrey(North) from the power plant 10-15 miles. There is an overlook above, Lower Bowns just past the access road.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Hell's Backbone Rd is pretty heavily traveled, I have spent a lot of time on that road and havent seen sign of a bear in years. But the road Treehugnhuntr is talking about is pretty well traveled too, so maybe I just dont know what I am talking about. Several years ago I was staying at a campground as the road slopes down toward Torrey (cant remember the name of the camp ground) and we all went for a hike up toward the top of the mountain and my mom swore she saw two bears a ways above the road...


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well my cousin knows where it is so I think thursday we are going to hit it up. Last weekend there was alot of snow around that area so hopefully it has melted some.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well another trip and no bears. Talked to alot of the locals and they are all saying they haven't been seeing any bears yet. We started on the west side by dark valley and cut one small track but couldn't find it. Then saturday we went over to the Lower Bowns area and walked all over with no signs of a bear. Talked to a fish and game warden there and he said he had no idea where the bears would be. 
The guy with the dogs cancelled on us so we were kinda lost at what to do other than hike all over. 
Still it was a blast and I'm sad that this was my last chance to go with him. I think though I will return with a fishing pole and a float tube! there are lakes everywhere on that mountain!
And seeing antelopes at 9000 ft was pretty shocking too.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats too bad that you guys didnt see any bear up there. I wonder if they are still in the back areas of the mountains? 

I have spent a lot of time on that mountain and have never seen antelope up there. Thats pretty cool!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well of course the weekend I can't go down he gets a bear!  But I'm happy for him. We worked hard last week to find some dogs to go with him and a friend stepped up and helped out.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Very nice!! Great looking bear!


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Good job. But I'm gonna miss seeing him this summer at one of my favorite fishing holes


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

hockey said:


> Good job. But I'm gonna miss seeing him this summer at one of my favorite fishing holes


You talking about the bear?


----------

